# Cheese cutting knife



## icemanyvr (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi, I am interested in a knife for cutting cheese. Why I am asking is that someone told me that cutting cheese with a knife dulls the blade? I don't know if that is right or wrong? The knife I use does seem to be duller than when new.

A little background, I have 6 Henckels Professional S knives, 8" Chefs, 7" Santuko, 6" Boning, 3.5" Paring, Bread, and Ham slicer. I usually use the Boning knife for cutting cheeses. I use cheeses from Camembert and Gorgonzola to harder cheeses like Parmesan or Romano.

Do I need a special knife to cut cheese, or will any of the above do? I try to always cut on a wooden cutting board.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

If you are cutting a lot of cheese, I suggest you get a cheese wire. You always achieve a clean cut with no waste and no breakage. It's great for both hard and softer cheeses. Cheese will not dull your blades - think about it.... use a chef knife, razor sharp, thin blade for most. Soft rinded cheeses cut better with a hollow knife or a thin blade with very little width (height of the tang). You want to minimize contact of the cheese to the blade. 

Make sure your cutting board is only used for cheese; cheese picks up unsavoury aromas very quickly which is why I usually go for a cheaper plastic cutting board that is dedicated to cheese only.


----------

